# '96 Klein Mantra Pro's worth collecting?



## Klein Freak (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm not sure if these would be considered vintage or not, but I don't know where else I'd ask this question (the Trek/Fisher/Klein forum doesn't seem like an informative place for older models). Anyhow, I have two of the original Klein Mantra Pro's, both with build dates of August, '96. One is #021, the other is #025. They have the integrated seat collars, whereas the '96 catalog shows them as having a separate collar. I've heard varying thoughts on the actual production numbers of this model (between 300 and 500?). Are these anything worth collecting, or have they been taking up space for the last 3-4 years? I know the pre-'96 Attitudes are "collectible" (I have a '94), along with Adroits - but what about the rest of the line? I'm a pretty big Klein fan, and although the only Klein I actually ride now is an '04 Q Pro XX, I enjoy collecting the older models as art. Just thought I'd get some opinions on them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

YES! i may be the only one here thinking that but i really love them. and yours with the integrated seat clamp are even more desireable from a collectors standpoint. those are the 1996 models and those i have seen in the flesh still had the smoothed welds like the Adroits. the 1997s had the loose clamp and the welds are not as smooth anymore (but still nice). mine is a 1997 but unridden (no discussion on that please  ) and mint.
"market value" is far below the MC2 Attitude and Adroits though.

Carsten


----------



## Klein Freak (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks for the quick reply! I am definitely a fan of the Mantra - I bought my first Mantra Race, new, in 1997 and still have it. I used one of the Pro's as a single speed for over 2 years, and it was incredible, but I've retired it. One thing I love about these Pro's is the tube manipulation used on them. On a side note, and rather off-base - what would market value on a very good condition '92 Attitude fuselage be? I have trouble guaging these things.. and am looking at purchasing one.

Here's a picture of the BB weld area on Pro #25:










~Mike



Carsten said:


> YES! i may be the only one here thinking that but i really love them. and yours with the integrated seat clamp are even more desireable from a collectors standpoint. those are the 1996 models and those i have seen in the flesh still had the smoothed welds like the Adroits. the 1997s had the loose clamp and the welds are not as smooth anymore (but still nice). mine is a 1997 but unridden (no discussion on that please  ) and mint.
> "market value" is far below the MC2 Attitude and Adroits though.
> 
> Carsten


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

yes, they've done neat things with those Gradient tubes. looking at the boom still amazes me...

the MC1 era Attitudes can fetch a pretty penny these days on ebay, especially those in the pink-white-green Team colors. a very used one with repaired cracked seat post clamp just went up to almost $1000 on ebay,uk, crazy... the rigid fork is a must though... check past ebay auctions, that will give you a good impression. outside of ebay they can still be had for much less though 

Carsten


----------



## Klein Freak (Jan 30, 2004)

Carsten said:


> the MC1 era Attitudes can fetch a pretty penny these days on ebay, especially those in the pink-white-green Team colors.


It's awesome to see that mint example of a Mantra Pro. Mine have been used and have a few chips and scratches, but no dings or dents, thankfully. The Race Red still looks incredible for being 10+ years old. It is BRIGHT compared to the colors slapped on bikes today. You mentioned the pink/white/green Team scheme (which I hardly see for sale). The Attitude I'm looking at is painted in the sunburst scheme, and is a 9.8/10 - was this a fairly common color?


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

Klein Freak said:


> It's awesome to see that mint example of a Mantra Pro. Mine have been used and have a few chips and scratches, but no dings or dents, thankfully. The Race Red still looks incredible for being 10+ years old. It is BRIGHT compared to the colors slapped on bikes today. You mentioned the pink/white/green Team scheme (which I hardly see for sale). The Attitude I'm looking at is painted in the sunburst scheme, and is a 9.8/10 - was this a fairly common color?


PM'd you...

Carsten


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

I don't see why they wouldn't be collectible. If they make you happy, go for it. I'm not really interested in them in particular but if you are...

They were well made and not particularily common, why not? Are there any bikes in the background that we might be interested in seeing photos?

Actually, what your Mantra is missing is a rigid MC2 fork. That would make the bike a classic, albeit slightly confused...

'Guin


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

pinguwin said:


> I don't see why they wouldn't be collectible. If they make you happy, go for it. I'm not really interested in them in particular but if you are...
> 
> They were well made and not particularily common, why not? Are there any bikes in the background that we might be interested in seeing photos?
> 
> ...


that's my line of thinking: collect if you love them. and mantras w/ a rigid fork are cool. i read they were designed to be ridden like that.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Early proprietary shock:

<img src=https://www.firstflightbikes.com/_borders/MantraShockSide.JPG>

More @ https://www.firstflightbikes.com/1995_Klein_Mantra.htm


----------



## Klein Freak (Jan 30, 2004)

pinguwin
Actually said:


> To be quite honest, I've been on the casual lookout for a race red/yellow MC2 fork to install on one of them. But we all know how often those are for sale. I haven't seen one in that combo for years. =(
> 
> The Attitude in the background is a basically un-ridden '94 Sea and Sky. It's probably my favorite bike out of the 10 or so that I own. Still has the original Death-Grips and Manuals/receipt for $2275. It's just a pretty common year/color, so I never bothered to post pictures (I could if anyone is interested). I've got the two Pro's, two 1997 Mantra Races, one of which I bought new in 1997, A NOS Aeolus (not so special) and a NOS 1997 Adroit Fuselage that I've just listed on Ebay.
> 
> ~Mike


----------



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

*Thanks for making my Monday......*

I [email protected] love those Mantra's,I would kill for one of those.I remember the first one I saw back in 1996,it was just crazy crazy hot(and it was big money 2650?)or $2850.00.And that's when I was still GO RIGID OR GO HOME.Those are for sure a collector's item.I don't understand ,did you say that you had never ridden an older Klein? Can you post some pictures of all the other Klein's(or at least a couple of em)? Peace CF....


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

here's a 1995 MBA test of the prototype like Jeff has it. That one in the test is one i would really love to get hold of, just beautiful in Painted Desert and the golden rear triangle.

http://www.wundel.com/testbericht3.html

Mike, you know www.wundel.com ?

Carsten


----------



## Klein Freak (Jan 30, 2004)

CRAZY FRED said:


> I don't understand ,did you say that you had never ridden an older Klein? Can you post some pictures of all the other Klein's(or at least a couple of em)? Peace CF....


I actually rode one of those Pros as an SS for two years and absolutely loved it. I used to ride a '96 Attitude for a while as well. I'll see if I can get some additional pictures up to tonight, so check back later.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

a Pro with rigid fork










Carsten


----------



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

*Carsten,you're killing me bro...*



Carsten said:


> here's a 1995 MBA test of the prototype like Jeff has it. That one in the test is one i would really love to get hold of, just beautiful in Painted Desert and the golden rear triangle.
> 
> http://www.wundel.com/testbericht3.html
> 
> ...


That wundel.com site just did sh!t to me I can't explain.WOW talk about your blast from the past,that was insane thank you so much. I must admit(as I put my love for bikes before my ego)as a die hard Klein guy I didn't know as much as I thought I did.I'm sure o couple of you would love to run with that,but (I was a bit of a a$$hole in a recent thread)but the bottom line is I live eat and breath bikes,and was a bit caught of guard and offened and set of over someone asking me"Are you sure you have a real Adroit" If I could go back I would of handled that different,but It is what it is.I made a mistake.Anyway Carsten you made my day with the wundel link,thanks.But noway is the Mantra better in Painted Desert than that red HaHa(just my 2 cents) Klein freak I'll be looking for those picture bro.Peace CF.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Carsten said:


> Mike, you know www.wundel.com ?
> 
> Carsten


I'm not even a Klein guy but there are some Kleins in that gallery of 'Classic Kleins' that are damn impressive!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> I'm not even a Klein guy but there are some Kleins in that gallery of 'Classic Kleins' that are damn impressive!


yeah, that's just showing that you are getting older and wiser. usually when you're approaching the age of 30 you start to realize how nice Kleins can be 

Carsten


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Too Funny


----------



## dick (Dec 13, 2006)

Carsten said:


> yeah, that's just showing that you are getting older and wiser. usually when you're approaching the age of 30 you start to realize how nice Kleins can be


It's called early onset Alzheimer's.


----------



## Klein Freak (Jan 30, 2004)

Carsten said:


> Mike, you know www.wundel.com ?
> 
> Carsten


Yes, Wundel is a GREAT resource for older Kleins. There are some absolutely beautiful examples on there... wow.

And I do agree - I'd always secretly hoped I would come across one of the *original* originals with the integrated canister shock, but we all know that's never going to happen.  If I snag some pictures of the '94 Attitude and etc. when I stop at home this evening, would it be better to add them to this thread or post seperately?


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

*I knew it*

I knew it, I knew that one day Rumpfy would snap and turn to the dark side. He might not be willing to trade his Slingshot or Mantis for an Adroit, but his mind is churning. Soon he might be one of us.

Why not make a separate post of your Sea and Sky, tell what parts it has on it, various pictures to make us drool, etc. Others may have such a bike and posted them but nothing wrong with seeing another one as all bikes have different parts and the like.

I was just kidding about the rigid fork on the Mantra, thought it kind of ironic but that rigid Mantra looks hot, hot, hot.

'Guin


----------



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

*Klein Freak*



Klein Freak said:


> Yes, Wundel is a GREAT resource for older Kleins. There are some absolutely beautiful examples on there... wow.
> 
> And I do agree - I'd always secretly hoped I would come across one of the *original* originals with the integrated canister shock, but we all know that's never going to happen.  If I snag some pictures of the '94 Attitude and etc. when I stop at home this evening, would it be better to add them to this thread or post seperately?


Add them to this thread,and how did you come to find Wundel? Thanks bro.CF....


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

CRAZY FRED said:


> how did you come to find Wundel?


Carsten is the one who brought them up and to put it simply: He knows.

He (and some others) are quite knowledgable about Kleins.

'Guin


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Klein Freak said:


> Are these anything worth collecting, or have they been taking up space for the last 3-4 years?


If you need to ask, the answer is: no.

Collect things because you like or enjoy them. Asking others if these have been taking up spaces, makes it sounds like you have no atachment to them. Why hold on to something only because someone else tells you that it has value?

If you like them, keep them, even if they are worth absolutely nothing to anyone else. If you could care less, get rid of them, because they really are just taking up space.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Carsten said:


> yeah, that's just showing that you are getting older and wiser. usually when you're approaching the age of 30 you start to realize how nice Kleins can be
> 
> Carsten


Older sure...wiser...well, that's debatable. 

I'll take a 1990 Attitude in green/white/pink I guess...but only if it's a fraction of market value.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

pinguwin said:


> I knew it, I knew that one day Rumpfy would snap and turn to the dark side. He might not be willing to trade his Slingshot or Mantis for an Adroit, but his mind is churning. Soon he might be one of us.


If the required attire is anything like you continue to show us....there will be little chance I'll be a convert.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> If the required attire is anything like you continue to show us


Hey, at least you have to give me credit, the clothing matches the brightness of the bikes.

I have a NOS 1990 of the green/white/pink model that you mention. To me, it's by far the best of the lot. Hey, Rumpfy, maybe you aren't so bad after all...


----------



## Klein Freak (Jan 30, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> If you need to ask, the answer is: no.
> 
> Collect things because you like or enjoy them. Asking others if these have been taking up spaces, makes it sounds like you have no atachment to them. Why hold on to something only because someone else tells you that it has value?
> 
> If you like them, keep them, even if they are worth absolutely nothing to anyone else. If you could care less, get rid of them, because they really are just taking up space.


I guess I worded that a bit harshly. I had wanted one of the '96 Pro's ever since I saw one in the catalog I got from my LBS that year. I was only 14 at the time, but was well into the bike scene. The next year, I talked to the local Klein Rep. while I was working at my LBS and he snagged me a killer deal on a '97 Mantra Race straight from the Trek factory - it was a killer bike (I just recently retired it) - but it still didn't keep me from lusting after the Pro. So don't get me wrong, I thoroughly enjoy the bikes, and don't intend on selling them. I was just curious if I was the only person who valued them as much as say... an MC2 Attitude in my head.


----------



## jasonwa2 (Oct 28, 2004)

Klein Freak said:


> I'm not sure if these would be considered vintage or not, but I don't know where else I'd ask this question (the Trek/Fisher/Klein forum doesn't seem like an informative place for older models). Anyhow, I have two of the original Klein Mantra Pro's, both with build dates of August, '96. One is #021, the other is #025. They have the integrated seat collars, whereas the '96 catalog shows them as having a separate collar. I've heard varying thoughts on the actual production numbers of this model (between 300 and 500?). Are these anything worth collecting, or have they been taking up space for the last 3-4 years? I know the pre-'96 Attitudes are "collectible" (I have a '94), along with Adroits - but what about the rest of the line? I'm a pretty big Klein fan, and although the only Klein I actually ride now is an '04 Q Pro XX, I enjoy collecting the older models as art. Just thought I'd get some opinions on them.


Your mantra pros are nice bikes and are nothing to sneeze at, but in my opinion, are the least valuable in terms of speed.
Your mantra pros could fetch 1000 dollars without any components.

Your SEA & SKY attitude is your most valuable piece in my opinion(ya hear that holden?)
followed with your adept moonrise (not pictured)
Two S&S kleins ended on the bay last month. One for 2025 and one for over 18 hundred and that was just for the frame.

Your MC2 attitude in team colors(not pictured) or any color, i would hold in higher regards than your mantra pros. The 96 mantra pro is worth a little more but the MC2 attitude is faster.


----------



## jasonwa2 (Oct 28, 2004)

> Klein Freak said:
> 
> 
> > On a side note, and rather off-base - what would market value on a very good condition '92 Attitude fuselage be?
> ...


----------



## jasonwa2 (Oct 28, 2004)

> Rumpfy said:
> 
> 
> > Older sure...wiser...well, that's debatable.
> ...


You didn't even ride that bike in a serious manner one single time did you? did you!
Don't answer. I already know the answer. you suck.


----------



## Klein Freak (Jan 30, 2004)

To everyone who inquired about my '94 Sea/Sky Attitude, I posted some random pictures in the following thread: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=2737051#post2737051

Thanks!


----------

